# My favorite pic from a wedding I shot this weekend



## ExpressionsByApril (May 30, 2012)

This was my first wedding I photographed. I so love this picture. WHat u all think? I just love the children in this picture.

April Elaine


----------



## dxqcanada (May 30, 2012)

Suggest closer crop.


----------



## Jaemie (May 30, 2012)

What do you love about this picture? Is it something the children are doing or their expressions? I'm sorry, but I don't see anything special happening here.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 30, 2012)

:/


----------



## jowensphoto (May 31, 2012)

I do hate to be a pessimist, but if this is your favorite from an entire wedding, I'd be afraid to ask to see more of the set.


----------



## MK3Brent (May 31, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I do hate to be a pessimist, but if this is your favorite from an entire wedding, I'd be afraid to ask to see more of the set.



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/286075-few-shots-my-first-wedding.html


----------



## JSER (May 31, 2012)

Sorry if THAT is the best I would hate to see the worst

What you have are a group with heads cut off

I agree with above crop


----------



## Austin Greene (May 31, 2012)

ExpressionsByApril said:
			
		

> This was my first wedding I photographed. I so love this picture. WHat u all think? I just love the children in this picture.
> 
> April Elaine



Please be a troll! Please be a troll! Please be a troll!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2012)

togalive said:


> ExpressionsByApril said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her stay at TPF was brief. She posted photos in the professional gallery for critique, and it seems I scared her away...


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

Big meanie.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Big meanie.


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

O, hey...Tyler...can you critique my life?  I have razor in hand...just in case.  he he he


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2012)

Pro Tip #38229: Cut up and down, not across.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> O, hey...Tyler...can you critique my life?  I have razor in hand...just in case.  he he he



Down the river... Not across.  (JK! DON'T DO EEEEEET!)

Come on, I wasn't THAT bad, was I? It's critique I would have given to any other member posting photos of that quality in the pro gallery.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Pro Tip #*38229*: Cut up and down, not across.



The astounding number of protips you know is amazing. Thank you for sharing such knowledge.


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Pro Tip #38229: Cut up and down, not across.



aka "down the stream, not across the river"

always here to offer me such good advice Bitter...Thanks as always.


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

No, you weren't that bad.  That's why I'm poking fun at the whole thing.  

I have to be honest, even being the noob I am , I can take better pics than some of the ones I seen in the Pro section.  I don't comment in there because there is really no place for me doing so, as I cannot offer professional advice or critique really.  But I was a bit surprised at what I saw.  Just goes to show that people are people, they'll never change and regardless of what business is in discussion...there are always people who jumped the gun before...well not so much mastering their trade...but at least learning the basics.

But now I must go to a better place...

/wrists


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

Ha ha, just kidding...I'm still here.  I can' take pictures dead, so I'm not ready.  I still have many many more bad pictures to take and post.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2012)

Glad you're still with us, Ernicus. Wouldn't want to catch wind of a suicide in Old Town on WGME 13 tonight.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 31, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > O, hey...Tyler...can you critique my life?  I have razor in hand...just in case.  he he he
> ...



Since you want to talk razors, lets perform an autopsy. And Tyler, it wasn't just you, it was the gang bang of the night from more than just you.

There seems some salf-fulfilling justification is firmly in place that suggests the comments that were made were generally acceptable because _She Posted in the Professional Gallery_. Some of you probably even thought you were being funny with your sarcasm...i.e. the pole coming through the head one comes quickly to mind.

It would take a blind man not to see what was going on and deaf man not to have heard what was being said by the OP, and for god's sake are you all just too stupid to realize the level of accomplishment that this person held in their photographic efforts versus your levels of accomplishment after many years of work at photogrpahy? Are you so damn full of yourselves that you felt it was your duty to beat this person to a bloody pulp for sport rather than to act like decent human beings and find a way to keep hold your comments to some level of civility and respect since the knowledge gap between your work and April's work was wide and extreme enough that they are worlds apart from yours. That should have been evidence enough for you all to just to realize that this person was brand new and completely green and totally and vulnerable, but it wasn't enough to stop you. She was now your target.

She made a mistake trusting TPF/anyone at TPF, there is no doubt about that, and you had all the justification in the world to act as you did because _She Posted in the Professional Gallery. 
_
You might want to google Bullying and educate yourselves on what that topic is all about. You need the schooling cause you sure are not getting it at home.


----------



## gsgary (May 31, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I do hate to be a pessimist, but if this is your favorite from an entire wedding, I'd be afraid to ask to see more of the set.
> ...



I see why she likes the one above now


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ernicus said:
> ...



If you don't like my critique, feel free to add me to your ignore list. It really doesn't bother me at all, Ol' Gal. Most of the time you have nothing constructive to offer (as you didn't provide any "acceptable critique" in the thread), yet when I DO offer constructive criticism you take offense to it. It's your call. Ignore, or not ignore. 

Since she was indeed brand new, and yet thought it was acceptable to post in the professional gallery, she should have been prepared for the responses. Numbers of people that buy an entry level DSLR kit and think they're a pro photographer are growing exponentially by the day. I offered her plenty of tips to improve her photographs. If you are seriously under the impression that coddling a user and telling them "Your shots are great, but you can do better next time!" is the way to improve someone's photographic skill set... I'd like to see you teach a collegiate level fine art class with that mentality. Really. 

Anyways, I got you this in hopes we can put this behind us.


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

I don't think it was because she posted in the Professional Thread as you referred to many times in your little tantrum there Georgiegirl, IMO it was that she carried and presenter herself as a professional.  That's the difference to me.

I don't post in there.  Why?  'cause I'm not a pro and don't really have any business too.  I read to learn.  Nor, do I carry myself as a pro or sell my wares...or I would get the same sort of banter. 

However...all that in mind...people need to realize...this is the internet.  Take it with a grain of salt.  Who really cares anyway?  Enough to affect your real life in such a way.  It's silly.

Some of the critiques on here are more slanderous than actual critiques...but again...this is the net...and find me a site that doesn't have that.  You won't.  I don't disagree with some of what you said, nor am I taking sides, or doing anything more than relating what I am seeing, and I seen you a few times making post such as this...the main problem I have with it...if you're interested, is that you are lumping up the whole for the few.  This is a great site...one I'm very happy to be a part of...so it does bug me a bit to see it slandered or bashed in such posts as yours.  If you want to publicly chastise what you feel is unfair critiques or just plain assholes leaving their mark at the expense of others...by all means...do it, you have that right.  Generally, that is what Facebook is for though...internet rants about things that don't really matter.  OR you can even do it here I guess, aimed at those you find worthy of such things...but to call out the site as a whole...as you did...is just wrong.  

I poke fun at things, am generally sarcastic, and make light of heated debates simply to do just that, make light of it, get a few chuckling, and maybe things will simmer down and move on...just like buckster and fauxtographers recent internet banter.  Because its silly and they both have value to the site as a whole.

So I make fun of this experience too...to get a few chuckles...and folks move on.  Its usually best.  I ran a forum for 5 years and E-fights were always there, they always will be.  People will always get their feelings hurt, people will always not give a crap, and people will always enjoy the rest.  It's how it goes.  One thing I didn't stand for on my site was people bashing the site as a whole.  That sets a tone worse that that of which you are complaining about, I hope you can see that when you get done being mad I what I typed, because frankly...I'm right.  As an admin, I'd come down on you more for bashing the site than the members for being people...'cause that's what they are...people.  The internet is a big place...no one has to be here.  It's tough running a site, even with a staff full of mods.  They can't be everywhere always.  It's impossible.  I'm sure this will be shut down soon as it is pretty much a pointless thread now, as you're taking a joke/silly thread and turning it into a drama thread.

I have not been here long, but I can say this with all certainty.  This site does not condone or encourage people being assholes to others for the sake of their own gain.  Surely a blind man can see that.


/rant


----------



## Buckster (May 31, 2012)

In before lock.


----------



## cardonalj (May 31, 2012)

suprised it isnt locked yet....lol


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

Buckster said:


> In before lock.



Troll


----------



## The_Traveler (May 31, 2012)

I don't look at which forum a picture is posted in and so I didn't understand the number of truly unpleasant and rude comments that were then defended.

It may have been posted in the wrong forum.
It may be someone who is just starting and trying to make it as a pro.

Why not just be civil and respond to the image?

In reference the picture.
I think there is too much extraneous stuff and that stuff is too bright.
You need to crop this to make the children larger and more important in the frame and then darker the bright areas to keep them from drawing the eye


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 31, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> I don't think it was because she posted in the Professional Thread as you referred to many times in your little tantrum there Georgiegirl, IMO it was that she carried and presenter herself as a professional.  That's the difference to me.
> 
> I don't post in there.  Why?  'cause I'm not a pro and don't really have any business too.  I read to learn.  Nor, do I carry myself as a pro or sell my wares...or I would get the same sort of banter.
> 
> ...



If you had any idea, any idea at all at what Bullying is, what the characteristics, the justifications, the excuses and the actions are, the large portion of your comments would indicate that you indeed mght be a Bully yourself.


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

and if you had any idea of what "diversion" is, you would not have posted that.  Nice try.  How about this...how about we go and take some pictures?  Yay pictures.  I'm in.


----------



## Dominantly (May 31, 2012)

I just got caught up.
I opened this thread last night, saw the photo, thought it was kind of sad for a favorite from a wedding, but just closed the thread because I had nothing good to say. I opened it today and read through after seeing how many comments it had, kinda like blood in the water.

I get irritated when I open a wedding thread and see it was some new hack that charged for terrible photos from such an important event.
I don't have any real problem with someone who does it because a friend has asked and has no other options, but to market yourself in such a way is negligent in my opinion.

Maybe they learn something from some creative asschewing, and think it out next time.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 31, 2012)

How exactly did she market herself that was negligent? I'm not seeing how she explained she did that. Or that she should have gotten an asscheewing.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 31, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> .but again...this is the net...and *find me a site that doesn't have that.  You won't.  *



You are wrong.
I know of at least one - Nikongear.  
On the average, much better photographers and much more civil.
The one rule that is enforced is that members must respect other members, their posts and their subjects.




Ernicus said:


> .One  thing I didn't stand for on my site was people bashing the site as a  whole.  That sets a tone worse that that of which you are complaining  about, I hope you can see that when you get done being mad I what I  typed, because frankly...I'm right.  As an admin, I'd come down on you  more for bashing the site than the members for being people...'cause  that's what they are...people.



I think the role of the mods is not just to protect the site but to protect members against bullies.
Mods have the tools to make a situation better for everyone.


----------



## cardonalj (May 31, 2012)

what ever happened to the good old days when u got bullied, you dealt with it, then moved on.....


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

Run your own site and you'll see.  Chasing bullies on the net is way too time consuming.

But anyway, I digress to my favorite saying.. "fighting on the net is like competing in the special Olympics...no matter who wins...you're both still retarded"

I said my peace...pretty clearly I think.  Not interested in e-fighting, debating, or internet arguing any longer because...and again I'll be frank..I don't really care about your opinions, those that are not photo related that is.

Have a great night.


----------



## Dominantly (May 31, 2012)

Negligent because she shot a wedding with less than adequate skills, and was paid for her services by someone she apparently did not know prior (she alludes to this), which was likely from marketing herself in some manner (unless the bride came and knocked on her door).
It's the reason there are things like Professional Indemnity Insurance, which provides protection should your images fail to live up the expectations of the bride/groom.


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

cardonalj said:


> what ever happened to the good old days when u got bullied, you dealt with it, then moved on.....



They get on the internet and rant.

lol, 

Disclaimer***  in case anyone is confused, this is me being funny, making light of the subject, not getting back into discussing the subject at hand.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2012)

GeorgieGirl, doin' what she do best!


----------



## dustin0479 (May 31, 2012)

I actually did not see anything wrong with Tyler's critiques, they were accurate and quick to the point.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 31, 2012)

I read both threads, and agree with the above, Tyler's critiques were fair and well said.

Apologies for the derail, but this thread is doomed to be closed anyways and this is really bothering me:



Ernicus said:


> But anyway, I digress to my favorite saying.. "fighting on the net is like competing in the special Olympics...no matter who wins...you're both still retarded"



Ernicus, that old joke was distasteful back 20 years ago, when the word "retarded" was still considered acceptable to use. 
Now, that "saying" is horrible and very offensive. I hope you don't actually mean that's your favourite.

Apologies again for the derail.


----------



## yerlem (May 31, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ernicus said:
> ...




You seem like such a nice person, I hate to disgree with you. This is the internet, and we are all adults. You CANNOT take things personally. She shouldn't feel bad over anything that was said, and if she does then she has confidence issues that go well beyond the boundaries of the internet. I truly feel the critics that some of the members gave her would have been useful for her, had she been able to take it, and I simply don't understand why people ask for critics and expect replies full of rainbows and puppies.
And yes, perhaps she was new and vulnerable and green, but she was also a grown woman who charged someone 500 dollars to take pictures of a wedding with an entry level camera set on automatic. Vulnerable or not, that's unethical.


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> I read both threads, and agree with the above, Tyler's critiques were fair and well said.
> 
> Apologies for the derail, but this thread is doomed to be closed anyways and this is really bothering me:
> 
> ...



It was funny 20 years ago too, right around the first time I heard it if I'm not mistaken, good call on the timeline.

It's only offensive if you take it to heart, which is something you really shouldn't do to quotes from strangers on the internet.  I figured someone would chime in as to it being offensive, kinda hits on the underlying point of much of this thread in a different manner.  I find humor in everything from simple to distasteful.  I'm almost never offended and I sleep well at night.  

Sorry if you truly were upset by that remark, however I won't censor myself at the fear of hurting E-feelings.  Just me being me.  Love me or hate me, I'll always be honest and I'll always be me.  ;-)

I won't go into my personal life much on here, but I will say this, mental handicaps are an issue in my family, my girlfriends family, even my own child.  So it's not that I don't have a heart, it's just that anything can be funny if you take off your blinders and just laugh.  Even for the moment.  I am almost certain that more people laughed than got offended.  Kinda reminds me of my favorite "dead baby" joke...the looks on faces when I tell it is soooo astonishing bewilderment....yet after the shock value dies...they laugh.  I won't share it here though.  ;-)

and no need for apologies on the derailment of the thread...this baby was derailed a long time ago, lol.


----------



## Trever1t (May 31, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 1, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I like turtles.



Donatello was my favorite.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I like turtles.



Tosh reference.  I like it.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GeorgieGirl, doin' what she do best!



I guess that you and the rest of the gang miss the fact that YOU chased someone away, that a new member who came here to willingly particpate was so beat up that they had no choice but to leave. That the person pointed out, as any self respecting person would, that the behaviour here was and I quote:


*2ed u all do not have to be so harsh. i think and know in my heart these were fantastic pics for someones first wedding and who is learning. I just wanted some pointers that is why I posted on here but believe me I will not be back!!!! u all are mean and hatefull and judgemental. The backgrounds s where what they wanted the pics taken. anyway enjoy ur forum. i wont be back.

*So to those who think winning is having interested members lost as collateral damage, or that allowing boorish behavior against the members, and I'll point to the rediculous post that Bitter just made above about me as another example; these things and the systematic repeats of them speak volumes about bullying and the lack of interpersonal skills that are perpetuated on Internet Boards. 

Again, most of you are not in a workforce where social skills, interpersonal skills, or customer services skills are honed and insisted upon. Most of you have not interacted with people of varying opinions across a variety of LOB's or have had to navigate on a larger social and professional scale that provides for open minded and respectful discussion or one that demands that egos are checked at the door as a requisite. You have not learned how to say something in a PC way so as get your point across and not offend the other person. 

There is no doubt whatsoever that April pointed out what you were doing. For anyone who wants to talk about this site and in the same sentence suggest that chasing people away by "Critique" or by attacks by other members is justifed, I'd say if this were my business, I'd make sure that boors were not chasing away interested members from my site.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

Stop, you are hurting America.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 1, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> It was funny 20 years ago too, right around the first time I heard it if I'm not mistaken, good call on the timeline.
> 
> It's only offensive if you take it to heart, which is something you really shouldn't do to quotes from strangers on the internet.  I figured someone would chime in as to it being offensive, kinda hits on the underlying point of much of this thread in a different manner.  I find humor in everything from simple to distasteful.  I'm almost never offended and I sleep well at night.
> 
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 1, 2012)

GeorgieGirl you are sistematically ignoring the posts that make good points against you (like mines) and replying to the image of a boy stirring a pot. Cool strategy. I give up on trying to explain to you how the internet (and a major part of the world) works. 
Have some puppies and rainbows.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qpioCCHVJ...AAAkY/g-vrFkdociw/s400/puppies-n-rainbows.jpg


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

Seriously.. I can see good points from both sides.  To be honest, giving people CC to a brand new member is almost never a good thing.  If you have not noticed, most of CC I have given, the OP either PMed me for CC, I am picking another fight, retaliation, I have established a good relation already with the OP, or the photo is just good.  Giving detailed CC to a brand new member is almost never good.  Unless of course your reply is filled with compliments.  When I see posts like this, I just ignore it.  Unless of course the OP is cocky as hell.  A year ago I would have chewed her ass and be the first 5 people to reply.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 1, 2012)

and just for the record, politically incorrect jokes are funny to almost everyone. I personally particularly enjoy dead babies jokes. 
GOOD DAY.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

yerlem said:


> and just for the record, politically incorrect jokes are funny to almost everyone. I personally particularly enjoy dead babies jokes.
> GOOD DAY.



I think I'm in love.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jun 1, 2012)

yerlem said:


> GeorgieGirl you are sistematically ignoring the posts that make good points against you (like mines) and replying to the image of a boy stirring a pot. Cool strategy. I give up on trying to explain to you how the internet (and a major part of the world) works.
> Have some puppies and rainbows.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qpioCCHVJ...AAAkY/g-vrFkdociw/s400/puppies-n-rainbows.jpg



Yerlem, your posts are in my perception, antagonistic, as are several of the others and frankly, try as you might, you are not going to get me to bite into them because you appear to have nothing better to do.  

I am off for an extended weekend where I hope to be able to have some success with silky water and sunset captures over the Delaware Bay.  Cheers!


----------



## dustin0479 (Jun 1, 2012)

If you look at the thread that started this everything posted was in line and helpful until she had her tantrum and said she would not be back.


----------



## cardonalj (Jun 1, 2012)

> Again, most of you are not in a workforce where social skills, interpersonal skills, or customer services skills are honed and insisted upon. Most of you have not interacted with people of varying opinions across a variety of LOB's or have had to navigate on a larger social and professional scale that provides for open minded and respectful discussion or one that demands that egos are checked at the door as a requisite. You have not learned how to say something in a PC way so as get your point across and not offend the other person.



Actually, some of us were. Having been in the military, and working both the UN PC side and having worked at embassies in foreign lands and having to have dealt with foreign dignataries I can absolutely get my point across without being Un-PC. But then again, I was a Marine....so opinions matter not to me. If i hurt someone's feelings, I'm not losing sleep over it.

The fault herein lies that most if not the majority of the youth of today are coddled and given positive reinforcement for subpar performances. In a community where criticism almost inherently REQUIRES to have a tough skin, she should have see it coming. Being told your photographs are great and wonderful by family and friends is one thing. Thats what they are there for. FOR Positive reinforcement. The problem is is that theyre given that minbset their whole life. So when they dont hear those words, automatically it gets perceived as "bullying"

You also have to remember that most of us, come from an age where we WEREN't coddled. If i played a sport and i was on the bench, my parents didn't stick around to see if I would play only to waste their time when I didn't. No, they would drop me off and tell me I'll be here to pick you up. We come from a time where if u performed in a subpar manner, you were told you were performing in a subpar manner. There was no A for effort. No oh u turned in your homework good job heres an A. We got what we deserved and were happy with it. If i got rediculued for doing something wrong, I learned not to do it or get better at it. There was no let me slit my wrist or hang myself or whatever. We all inherently grew tough skin. 

An old saying goes, if you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen. If she had only known, would she have posted in the pro forum? Who knows. But  those critiques, which were constructive, would have been given to her even if she had posted in the general gallery.

Then again what do I know......I'm just a jarhead who followed orders most of his life....


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 1, 2012)

yerlem said:


> and just for the record, politically incorrect jokes are funny to almost everyone. I personally particularly enjoy dead babies jokes.
> GOOD DAY.



Actually, the comments you are talking about may be politically incorrect but they are also insensitive and hurtful. 
What you are ignoring is that members here may have loved ones that suffer from the same  physical and or mental conditions that you find so amusing. 
You telling others what they should think is funny is like kicking someone and telling them that it shouldn't hurt.
This may be a problem on the Internet where A$$holes abound but it would be nice to have an environment where the members actually are considerate to some degree of others' feelings and actually act like grown up people rather than A$$holes.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

cardonalj said:


> > Again, most of you are not in a workforce where social skills, interpersonal skills, or customer services skills are honed and insisted upon. Most of you have not interacted with people of varying opinions across a variety of LOB's or have had to navigate on a larger social and professional scale that provides for open minded and respectful discussion or one that demands that egos are checked at the door as a requisite. You have not learned how to say something in a PC way so as get your point across and not offend the other person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in love again....no homo.

Very well put sir.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 1, 2012)

this thread - and particularly the last comments from ernicus and cardonalj - make me wish that the site software would make it simpler to put people on my ignore list.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> yerlem said:
> 
> 
> > and just for the record, politically incorrect jokes are funny to almost everyone. I personally particularly enjoy dead babies jokes.
> ...



Well, I like you (the online you that you portray), your pics, and your posts.  And I won't judge or criticize you from being different than me.   So we can agree to disagree as I don't want to argue/debate with you.  I just wanted to say "lighten up a bit", and no one told anyone what _they _should think is funny as you stated.  I(we) have stated what we think is funny...not what _you _should think is funny.

My dad died of a rotten liver from being a drunk, yet I still make funny beer comments, remarks, jokes.
My own kid and sisters kids have mental disabilities, I can hear and say the word retard and/or retarded without hurting my vagina and needing a kotex.
I can be called a jerk without having to talk to a counselor about everyone not liking me.
If I lost my leg, my signature would probly be "Pegleg the leaning photographer...yes...my skyline is tilted"

Bashing each others' way of thinking on the net, much less a photo forum is just silly.  You will never find a community, much to the dismay of many and allbeit truths to the lies aforementioned in early posts; that all agrees on everything (when it appears as such, there is generally fake people abound, I'd rather see real and dickish than fake) and are all the same.  If you did by chance...how boring would that be?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> this thread - and particularly the last comments from ernicus and cardonalj - make me wish that the site software would make it simpler to put people on my ignore list.



So now my comment to another person appreciating and liking what they posted offends you?  To the extent of you having to make a post wishing it was easier to ignore?  Wow. And posted right before I hit send on what I thought was a nice peacemaker post to you.  Guess I have to withdraw my statement.  lol

It's a shame we live in a world where people expect you to tip toe around others' E-feelings to the point of not being able to communicate your true thoughts and feelings.

Oh, and by the way...kinda sad you need a tool on a web forum to make your life easier...instead of using your own will.  You could just have easily ignored this thread on your own.  But no, you needed a button to do it for you.  Kinda validates much of what Cardo just posted eh?  LOL.  This is the only thread where I have actually entered into one of these silly debacles...and mostly because georgiegirl bashed the site as a whole which I didn't care for.  Then others, like you, chime in...stir the pot (see previous picture embedded), and make it worse.  You sir, are just as guilty as the things you post against.   Had you truly wanted to "ignore", you would not have posted.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 1, 2012)

CIRCLES!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

You noticed too eh?  lol.  

Sometimes I love the net.  Although now I'm kinda bored with this thread.  I guess I'll go take some pictures...the sun came out today.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

give me a task bitter, I'm not feeling "abstracty" today though.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> give me a task bitter, I'm not feeling "abstracty" today though.



If I have to guess, bitter will either not say anything... OR he will say to take 5 shot of most interesting things surrounding you right now without leaving your seat (unless you have to get the camera) LOL.


----------

